#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-13
<ag24sas> salut baieti
<mariusv> ba...care-i din cluj pe aici?
<mariusv> alinrus: tu esti din cluj
<mariusv> :)
<mariusv> cel putin asa zice ip-ul tau
<mariusv> :)
<mariusv> unde-i strada Tebei
<mariusv> ?
<sas> ;) gmaps
<mariusv> sas: nici ca ma puteam astepta la un raspuns mai inteligent
<mariusv> ;)
<sas> :))
<mariusv> data viitoare taci ;)
<sas> era gluma; scuze daca te-am suparat
<alinrus> mariusv:  is din cluj da nu stiu unde-i strada aia :)
<alinrus> http://oreilly.com/store/dd399.html?utm_content=em-orm-books-videos-dd399-direct&utm_campaign=Books+Videos&utm_source=iPost&utm_medium=email&imm_mid=0677ea&cmp=em-orm-books-videos-dd399-direct
<kkady32> Cracknel,salut,oare tu m-ai intrebat de kde 3.5 sau Johane?
<Cracknel> eu sigur nu
<Cracknel> kkady32: nu ma pasioneaza kde :)
<kkady32> Cracknel,nici pe mine insa sunt anumite chestii care mi-au dat de gandit
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-14
<bijou> salutare
<alinrus> http://www.humblebundle.com/  #2
<fdd> need games to make dollar or food.
<alinrus> din nou linux average ii mai mare ca la restu :D
<bijou> `re
<fdd> ce average?
<alinrus> $
<fdd> o. moniez.
<fdd> i has a large load average cause i am above average!
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-15
<ZyreX> Salut. ma poate ajuta careva cu o problema?
<PaulDeva> buna ziua
<PaulDeva> e cine pe aici?
<PaulDeva> ???
<PaulDeva> nimeni?
<PaulDeva> :(
<PaulDeva> ??
<PaulDeva> nu e nimeni aici sa ma ajute si pe mine?
<PaulDeva> :((
<PaulDeva> :-P 
<PaulDeva> mda
<PaulDeva> buna ziua
<PaulDeva> alo]
<kkady32> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/12/fbi-accused-of-planting-backdoor-in-openbsd-ipsec-stack.ars
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-16
<pirearadu> salutare
<pirearadu> si virtute
<pirearadu> ...
<morbidwar> salutare
<pirearadu> morbidwar tu cine esti?
<morbidwar> un pirat
<morbidwar> :))
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-17
<kkady32> salut
<kkady32> care foloseste xfce?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-18
 * V3n3RiX is away: Killing Loneliness
<fdd> http://imgur.com/1w3Yd.
<DudeRo> salut
<DudeRo> e cineva
<DudeRo> ?
#ubuntu-ro 2010-12-19
<bogdan_> alo
<bogdan_> este cineva?
<ggeorgy> salut
<ggeorgy>  :) 
<morbidwar> bau
<ggeorgy> ma poate ajuta si pe mine cineva cu o problema ?va rog?
<ggeorgy> caut un program pentru conversie video
<ggeorgy> jmkjh
<ggeorgy> yu,[ulik;lu
<ggeorgy> i,
<ggeorgy> ui
<ggeorgy> o
<ggeorgy> ;.
<ggeorgy> ipo/
<ggeorgy> po/'
<ggeorgy> p
<ggeorgy> o
<ggeorgy> op;/
<ggeorgy> op;
<ggeorgy> op;/
<ggeorgy> po/p
<ggeorgy> o/
<ggeorgy> op
<ggeorgy> t65y67uj7u7ui78
<ggeorgy> i8
<ggeorgy> i8i8
<ggeorgy> iii
<ggeorgy> iii
 * V3n3R|x is back (gone 14:45:41)
<alinrus> stas: 
<stas> alinrus: da
<alinrus> no ai mai mers?
<stas> singur
<stas> nu
<stas> alinrus: ce faci
<alinrus> ma uit la asta http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GNpgZwXPHU&feature=player_embedded
<alinrus> :))
<stas> nu e de bine
<stas> eu ma plicti
<stas> mi-am scos shrek
<stas> plm
<alinrus> ma uit la modern family
<stas> ii naspa
<alinrus> mi-am scos sezonu 1
<stas> cu gay
<alinrus> ma plictiseam
<stas> mno merg si eu sa ma uit la shrek
<alinrus> ok
<alinrus> vizionare placuta
<alinrus> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-13
<ubuntu-visitor4> salutare
<ubuntu-visitor4> am si eu o problema
<ubuntu-visitor4> am instalat pe un laptop ultima versiune de ubuntu, dar mentionez ca aveam deja instalat win7, linux-ul a fost instalat in paralel cu win , iar acum vreau sa scap de linux si nu stiu cum
<ubuntu-visitor4> hello
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-14
<un1baiat> buna ziua
<un1baiat> e cineva pe aici?
<un1baiat> vreau sa va intreb daca am facut bine o pratitie
<un1baiat> sau mai bine zis, o partitionare
#ubuntu-ro 2011-12-18
<grozavpaul> e cineva aici?
<mannius> Buna seara tuturor.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-10
<romica_> Salut, Nu se mai deschide Ubuntu 12.10 de cateva zile de la ultimul udate. abia la a treia sau a patra deschidere intra in Unity. Pentru ca prima data intra in Gnome, cu rezolutia nepotrivita
<romica_> problema a aparut dupa un update, cand a vrut sa inchid compul mi-a zis ca Gnome nu raspunde si am inchis fortat
<romica_> iar software updater spune ca sunt la zi
<romica_> sa incerc un update la Unity... sau la Gnome?
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-12
<RomeoAva> Salut, ma ajuta cineva sa sterg niste fisiere duble din etc/apt/sources.list?
<RomeoAva> In Software Sources/ Other Software, nu stiu ce trebuie bifat si ce nu. Poate fi de aici problema?
<RomeoAva> nu prea merge Ubuntu
<RomeoAva> inca nu e pus pe picioare
<incepx> salutare
<RomeoAva> salutare :)
#ubuntu-ro 2012-12-16
<incepx> `seara bună
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-09
<dadix> buna seara
<dadix> :)
<ddf> bună ziua.
<ovidiu-florin> sara bună
<dadix> cine are instalat opensim ?
<dadix> e varianta open source la secondlife cu avantajul ca poti tine regiunea pe pc -ul tau
<dadix> regiunea se poate lega de http://www.osgrid.org/  
<dadix> sau poate fi standalone (hypergrid)
<dadix> sunt atatea regiuni cate puncte verzi pe aceasta harta : http://quickmap.osgrid.org/
<dadix> :)
<dadix> astea doar cele legate 
<FlowRiser> uuh, multa lume pe aici xD
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, salut :)
<ovidiu-florin> salut FlowRiser
<ovidiu-florin> cum mai merge?
<FlowRiser> Bine, proiecte peste proiecte la facultate xD
<ovidiu-florin> ultima dată când am auzit de tine erai cu bacul
<FlowRiser> daaah, am reusit sa intru la tot ce am aplicat xD
<FlowRiser> am luat nota mare in bac, merge
<ovidiu-florin> unde ești la facultate?
<FlowRiser> la Ovidius in Constanta
<FlowRiser> fac chestii de masterat deja, e prea tare :3
<ovidiu-florin> tu folosești Kubuntu, parcă, nu?
<FlowRiser> da, folosesc 
<ovidiu-florin> te invit pe http://ro.kubuntu.org
<FlowRiser> ooh, tare
<FlowRiser> super tare, chiar acum investigam un mic bug pe la kde-greeter
<FlowRiser> tu cand te loghezi in sau out, userul care e la mijlocul userbarului e ultimul user care si-a dat log in ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu știu
<ovidiu-florin> nu am încercat
<ovidiu-florin> am doi useri aici, dar al doilea nu l-am folosit decât o dată
<FlowRiser> daca poti sa te duci pe al doilea si sa dai log-out si apoi sa vezi daca userul highlighted este cel de-al doilea ... xD
<FlowRiser> ca nu-mi dau seama daca se petrece doar mie sau tuturor
<FlowRiser> el normal asa ar trebuii sa faca, dar s-a trecut intre timp la quick2 si cred ca s-a cam bulit
<ovidiu-florin> eu am raring
<ovidiu-florin> e ok?
<FlowRiser> dap
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, apropo, am vazut ca sunt niste chestii la to-do pe site
<ovidiu-florin> am dat switch user, m-am logat ca user2, am dat log out la user2, și era selectat user2 la kde-greeter. Am selectat user1, am băgat parola, și mi-a cerut din nou parola ca și când iese din stand by.
<FlowRiser> si user2 este primul din userbar ?
<FlowRiser> faza cu iesitul din stand-by e clasica
<FlowRiser> o sa vorbesc cu David sa vad care e treaba, ca si mie imi face asa
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: ai mai zis ceva de când ți-am spus ce am făcut?
<FlowRiser> da, era userul 2 primul din userbar ?
<ovidiu-florin> FlowRiser: nu, era tot la mijloc, între 1 și guest
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ah ok, inseamna ca a aparut la ultimul build
<FlowRiser> mersi frumos xD
<FlowRiser> O sa ma mai uit maine seara pe site, sa vad cu ce pot sa ajut si eu xD
<ovidiu-florin> cu plăcere
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ai reusit sa devii OP la canal ?
<ovidiu-florin> nu
<ovidiu-florin> pentru că nu aparține de canonical și cei de la freenode nu mi-au răspuns
<ovidiu-florin> nu mă agit cu ăla momentan
<FlowRiser> ce prioritati ai ?
<ovidiu-florin> acum lucrez la migrarea site-ului principal pe wordpress
<ovidiu-florin> pe un nou site multilingv
<ovidiu-florin> și nu va mai fi nevoie de site-uri separate
<ovidiu-florin> dar acum mă agit cu proiecte la facultate și cu disertația
<FlowRiser> mult noroc cu asta xD
<ovidiu-florin> mulțumesc
<ovidiu-florin> trebuie să găsesc 2 proiecte de disertație
<ovidiu-florin> unul pentru mine și unul pentru logodnica mea
<ovidiu-florin> eu le vreau pe ambele pe KDE
<ovidiu-florin> și cred că am găsit
<ovidiu-florin> acuma cercetez pe unul din ele
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, ce este ? :3
<ovidiu-florin> sincronizare pentru Akregator cu feedly
<ovidiu-florin> și documentația lor e sucită ca frastu
<ovidiu-florin> nu mă ajută cu aproape nimic
<ovidiu-florin> poate după ce încep... și mai pricep.. va fi mai bine
<FlowRiser> ovidiu-florin, stiu cum e;
<FlowRiser> mai greu e la inceput, incearca sa iei contact cu developerii
<FlowRiser> pe mine asta m-a ajutat la greeter
<Anuska> buna
<FlowRiser> salut
<FlowRiser> salut
<FlowRiser> ups, terminalul era pe acelasi workspace xD
<fdd> la ce te referi? că nu e documentat?
<fdd> că feedly în orice caz nu e.
<fdd> ca și utilizare.
<fdd> plus că e doar web (wha).
<fdd> a complete UI/UIX madness.
<ovidiu-florin> fdd: http://developer.feedly.com/
<fdd> JSON API.
<fdd> such complication.
<ovidiu-florin> mda
<ovidiu-florin> acuma descopăr ce complicat e să deschizi o pagină web în qr
<ovidiu-florin> Qt
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-10
<Anuska> hello ubuntu
<FlowRiser> salut, ovidiu-florin  xD
<ovidiu-florin> salut
<Anuska> ovidiu-florin :)
<Anuska> ai idee cum se numeste scriptul accela php unde vezi date despre sistem?
<Anuska> sysinfo/ ceva de genu era
<ovidiu-florin> php_info()
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: 
<Anuska> nu, era un script php 
<Anuska> de il urcai in www/ 
<Anuska> si isi zicea 
<ovidiu-florin> nu e script
<ovidiu-florin> e o funcție
<ovidiu-florin> și o pui în un fișier php
<Anuska> nu, nu
<Anuska> era un zip intreg de il urcai
<Anuska> hmmm sa caut
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: http://php.net/phpinfo
<ovidiu-florin> ce fel de date?
<Anuska> http://linfo.sourceforge.net/
<Anuska> ceva de genu
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: http://www.nagios.org/
<ovidiu-florin> e cel mai bun
<Anuska> cred ca da
<Anuska> sa il incerc
<Anuska> mama asta are si addonuri
<Anuska> ma uit in vacanta de iarna 
<Anuska> ca acum sunt cu CISCO in fata
<Anuska> :( am ditamai examenul luni din ccna2 
<Anuska> si am parcurs abia jumate din materie
<Anuska> auci ovidiu-florin
<Anuska> asta e cu bani
<ovidiu-florin> serios?
<Anuska> da
<Anuska> ai doar o parte free
<Anuska> http://sixrevisions.com/tools/10-free-server-network-monitoring-tools-that-kick-ass/
<Anuska> http://www.observium.org/wiki/Screenshots
<Anuska> tu te pricepi la UPS-uri?
<ovidiu-florin> ce e de priceput la ele?
<Anuska> am un UPS e nou si face figuri ( la casa unde am stat o perioada , nu a avut probleme , cand se lua curentul functiona )
<Anuska> iar aici in apartament daca se ia curentul se inchide si el
<Anuska> daca scot mufa din priza ( mufa de il alimenteaza ) sa o scot manual .... merge
<ovidiu-florin> citește manualul
<Anuska> nu am impamantare cre
<ovidiu-florin> poate nu e setat bine
<Anuska> pai nu mai am
<Anuska> o sa caut pe net sa vad
<Anuska> http://www.powerwalker.com/manual/offline/VFD_400-600-800_IEC_Manual_MULTI.PDF
<Anuska> manualul dar nu gasesc nimic 
<Anuska> o sa cumpar ceva de genul
<Anuska> http://www.emag.ro/protectie-de-tensiune-apc-cu-retea-si-telefon-pf8vnt3-gr/pd/E5FQBBBBM/
<ovidiu-florin> de ce cauți pe emag dacă tu stai în NY?
<Anuska> pai ca sa iti arat tie
<Anuska> cam ce trebuie
<Anuska> + obisnuinta :))
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-14
<V3n3RiX> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-12-15
<Anuska> e cineva?
<Anuska> buna
<Anuska> ovidiu-florin on?
<ovidiu-florin> Anuska: da
#ubuntu-ro 2015-12-12
<crismblog> `neața
#ubuntu-ro 2017-12-11
<gsl-visitor6> selam
#ubuntu-ro 2017-12-12
<my> salut
<my> e cineva
<dany1977> ola
<dany1977> nu e nimeni
<dany1977> lol
<dany1977> se doarme
